# Skandinavische Fischerhandschuhe



## clava (22. Oktober 2004)

Gott zum Grusse,

weiss jemand, wo man die gefütterten skandinavischen Fischerhandschuhe herkriegt? Die Dinger sind orange und wasserdicht.

Sollen vor allem bei den Boddenanglern im Einsatz sein.


----------



## Pilkman (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Skandinavische Fischerhandschuhe*

Meinst Du die Teile von Showa, die es sowohl in gefütterter als auch ungefütterter Fassung gibt?


----------



## Pilkman (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Skandinavische Fischerhandschuhe*

Schau mal...






Quelle: angler-markt.de

Die gibts u.a. hier... #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Skandinavische Fischerhandschuhe*

Die sind aber nicht gefüttert...
Beim Rahlstédter in Hamburg gibts die, koschten euro 24,95...+


Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Skandinavische Fischerhandschuhe*

Diese gefütterten Handschuhe vertreibt Dieter Eisele und die gibs eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Angelgeschäft. Ansonsten guck mal wenn die Eisele-Elchferien Roadshow bei euch in der Nähe ist. Da gibs die Handschuhe mit Sicherheit.


----------



## wildbootsman (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Skandinavische Fischerhandschuhe*

Genau die habe ich in Hamburg beim Marktkauf gekauft.

Wildi


----------



## clava (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Skandinavische Fischerhandschuhe*

Alles klar, 

danke für die Tipps

Fischreiches Wochenende

#h


----------



## Stokker (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Skandinavische Fischerhandschuhe*

Mein Gott , die schauen ja aus wie die Hände von Halloween Krüger,Brrrr.......


----------

